# Sulcata Outdoor Enclosure In UK



## NBCMad92 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Hi Guys*

So I'm now getting over the shock of learning that my Master Oogway who was sold to me as a Mediterranean Spur Thighed is in fact a giant *Sulcata*! It was only literally by chance that I found this forum and posted a few pictures of him to ask members if they could tell me its species did I learn the shocking truth. Something wasn't sitting right with me when I researched and couldn't find a picture that looked like him/her nor could I find anything just on Mediterranean Spur Thighed Tortoises. I do feel angry at the reserve that sold Oogway to me because I know Oogway was in a tank under Mediterranean Spur Thighed. Not that I will love Oogway any less but it was a massive shock to the system.

The Jaws title seems appropriate here "Your going to need a bigger boat...".

I feel terrible because I done all my research on Mediterraneans and raised Oogway for the past year as one only to find out that I have been doing it wrong. I actually cried when I told my dad because I felt so bad and stupid. I don't want to get rid of Oogway because I love him/her but I'm struggling to comprehend how I will be able to home him/her properly. However, Daddy said we will make sure Oogway gets everything he/she needs because he doesn't want me to have to give him/her up because he knows I can look after him/her. Luckily, my bosses are away at the moment so I have been spending my work hours relearning about Sulcatas. *Silly questions, could someone explain to me the concept of humidity and how to get my tank to be humid? This is the only thing that is confusing me!*

*So here is my question:*

I'm going to build Oogway an *outdoor enclosure *and I want to do everything right. I want to make sure I give him/her everything that he/she needs down to the T. I have done so much research on building an outdoor home and I know the basics but I want to build it specifically for a *Sulcata*; *temperature*, *humidity, decoration*, *flooring *etc. Literally everything that is required that will give him/her a happy life.

I live in the *UK*, *Essex* to be precise. Our weather cannot make up its mind. Temperatures can reach around 90F in the summer, can drop to below 32F in the winter, it can rain, it can be dry, our weather is very sporadic. 

I'm still living at home so I'd prefer to not build anything permanent because when I move, I want to be able to take it with me but that won't be for a few years yet and even so, that will be when I have a garden. Space isn't an issue because we have an *extremely big garden* (phew!). 

I've read a lot of topics in this forum and they have all been extremely helpful. The shopping list is getting bigger and bigger but if anyone could give me some tips, a "how to" guide for building, maybe a book I could read or a website I could visit, anything would be really appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2018)

It is very difficult to maintain heat and even moderate humidity in a tank or enclosure with an open top and the lights outside. You need a large closed chamber.

@Bee62 has made one in Germany, and hopefully she can share some insight.

The problem with sulcatas is that, if they are cared for reasonably well, they will outgrow the largest of large closed chambers in a couple of years, and then what do you do with them? In my area we have warm temps year round. I build one of my heated night boxes and they just live outside in large enclosures. In your area, your temps are almost always too cold and clammy outside, except for those few warm summer days you get. Your tortoise needs a large warm area to roam about each day, every day, all year long. I don't know how to provide that in a Northern climate unless you have a heated warehouse with lots of bright lighting. It is fine for them to stay in a shed or one of my night boxes for a few days during a cloudy or rainy spell here in winter, but I don't think its okay for them to live in a little shed or box for 5-9 months of every year in a colder climate.

Everyone has to figure out what will work in their own area, and do the best we can.


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi, here I am with greetings from ( cold ) old Germany.
I keep 4 young sulcatas ( 1,5 years old ). Actually they are in a big closed chamber in my dining room.
Here is a picture from their enclosure. It is 4 m long and 80 cm deep.




But unfortunately they will be outgrown their enclosure this year.
I have an old barn on my property that is renovated and can be heated with the central heating of my house. This barn has 3 rooms. The next "station" of my sully torts will be a room in the barn and I want to build a giant closed chamber in that room because it will be easier to keep humidity and warmth high in a closed chamber.

On the I-Net I found this enclosure and my plan is to build an similar enclosure of wood that is 1,80 high ( that I can stand upright in the enclosure ) and 3 - 4 m deep and 2-3 m wide.
Something like this:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Limitiert-u...00-Holzterrarium-jetzt-zugreifen/161133250195

How old is your Oogway ? @NBCMad92
When he is still young like my torts he will need a closed chamber for smooth growing too. Rahther than an outdoor enclosure I would give him a big closed chamber in your house.
I know the German weather and I have fear my sullies could get a respiration infect. Weather in England is very similar. When you want to build an outdoor enclosure you need a little garden house that is very well insulated and good to be heated.
Something like that
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07BYM4SCD/ref=sspa_dk_detail_0?psc=1

Like Tom said, a big tortoise can stay in a little shed overnight or on one rainy day but not for months.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2018)

Have you read this thread?
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


----------



## NBCMad92 (Apr 26, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Have you read this thread?
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/



Found this really helpful, thank you!


----------



## NBCMad92 (Apr 26, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Hi, here I am with greetings from ( cold ) old Germany.
> I keep 4 young sulcatas ( 1,5 years old ). Actually they are in a big closed chamber in my dining room.
> Here is a picture from their enclosure. It is 4 m long and 80 cm deep.
> 
> ...


 Found this extremely helpful, thank you!


----------



## NBCMad92 (Apr 26, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Hi, here I am with greetings from ( cold ) old Germany.
> I keep 4 young sulcatas ( 1,5 years old ). Actually they are in a big closed chamber in my dining room.
> Here is a picture from their enclosure. It is 4 m long and 80 cm deep.
> 
> ...


Also Oogway is approximately three year old, was approx two when I got him/her but then again, I'm not quite sure what to believe because I was told he was a Mediterranean XD


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 26, 2018)

NBCMad92 said:


> Also Oogway is approximately three year old, was approx two when I got him/her but then again, I'm not quite sure what to believe because I was told he was a Mediterranean XD


How big is Oogway and how much does he weight ? My sullies are 1,5 years old and the heaviest weights 3 KG.


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 26, 2018)

NBCMad92 said:


> Found this extremely helpful, thank you!


My pleasure !
Building a tortoise house in the garden will be extremly expensive I think. Do you maybe have one room for your tort in the house ?


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 26, 2018)

NBCMad92 said:


> Also Oogway is approximately three year old, was approx two when I got him/her but then again, I'm not quite sure what to believe because I was told he was a Mediterranean XD


When he is three years old he will need a lot more years living in humid conditions that his shell grows smooth.


----------

